# More piccys



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Sorry guys ive got more piccys to show you all :lol: *

*Zoo*










*Sea squirt*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Penny that tank is looking better all the time  

Nice to see it finally taking shape


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

they are really cool pics penny


----------



## Sandi (Nov 2, 2005)

*I thought I was nuts with the kio outside and the dogs and robbie - but you really do take the mousicle :lol: great pics of the fishlings - a very difficult species to keep, marines - good on ya gal*


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Great pics Penny, looks like something you would see at a sealife centre :wink:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

looks right nice


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Andyman said:


> looks like something you would see at a sealife centre :wink:


*wish my tank was like the ones we seen at the sealife centre, one day it will be :wink: :lol:*


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*I seen an add on another marine forum were a chap in coventry had some pulsing xenia up for grabs for free as he had to much in his tank, so i gave him a phone call and got some for my tank, looks great i think* :lol:


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

That tank is beautiful Penny. Is it difficult to look after?


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

penny that tank looks the mutts nuts (dogs bollox :lol: )
cant wait to see some more piccis


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Its harder to keep than a tropical tank, you have to make sure you dont over feed or you can start to get over grown with green shitty stuff 
make sure theres enough salt in the water when you do water changes, im getting the hang of it now though thanx to luke and mike :wink: :lol: , thanx guys and gals for the nice comments*


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

after seeing yours for really today penny I want one it is beautiful. I could sit and look at it for hours.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

tazzyasb said:


> after seeing yours for really today penny I want one it is beautiful. I could sit and look at it for hours.


*They cost a bit more to set up buts its well worth it, and you can keep adding to it, its really nice to sit and watch it at night with just the moon glow light in the tank :lol: *


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

looks great to me, very nice pen


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

My son just saw your piccys, he's been bouncing up and down and shouting Nemo, and has now decided he wants one.

:evil: Thanks penny :lol: Don't think they would get on with my faintails though :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

get him his own tank :lol:


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd love to, but I'm not sure he can swim that well yet :lol: 

On a serious note, I have enough trouble with fan tails and orandas, I think I would prefer to let the poor little things live. We have considered getting him some tropical crabs though, we have an awsome garden centre close to us, I have never seen so many varieties of fish! Ethan thinks it's like a trip to sea world when we go down there


----------



## mikeysabes (May 18, 2006)

Looking at that, it makes me want to ditch my cold water stuff and get something Real,

is that marine ?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

> is that marine ?


Yep thats marine, and before you ditch the coldwater stuff, just thought i'd let you no, Marines are very difficult to keep :wink:


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

wow that so amazing id love to have marine fish but sounds hard


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

They are beutiful, I used to keep a HUGE selection of tropical fish but never ventured into marine, i wanted to though, maybe one day i will.

Dean


----------



## chriscollier (Mar 24, 2006)

xXmoXx said:


> wow that so amazing id love to have marine fish but sounds hard


It can be a little more difficult but I think people exadurate just how hard it is. I started mine a couple of months ago and so far its going great. Taking it very slowly so I dont make any serious errors, no fish at the moment but probably within a day or two.
Its deffinately expensive though. So far iv spent over £200 on my 15gal, and i'm nowhere near finished


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

lol well i deff wont be setting 1 up spending loads on the mini zoo i have at the mo avery, large tropical fish tank and me bearded dragon on and last one african land snail lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Marines can be really easy to keep, all depending on the quantity and size of your tank, the bigger the better, don't really advise marines for small settups, but if your dedicated, it can be done


----------

